# RCI Europe agents. Not the sharpest tools in the box??



## Keitht (Apr 10, 2009)

I've just had a call from an RCI agent that went something like this -

Rep "Hello sir.  You haven't deposited your 2009 week yet. Shall I do it for you now?"

Me  "No thanks. I've already done an exchange through another company"

Rep "Why is that sir?"

Me  "Because availability through RCI has been very poor in recent years; I could see what was available before depositing my week, and they don't charge for membership"

Rep "Would you like to deposit next year's week now?"

Me "No thanks"

Rep "Oh.  Why is that sir?"

Me "Well for a kick off my RCI membership expires at the end of 2009 and I've already explained why I didn't deposit this year's week"

Rep "Oh"


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 17, 2009)

These hapless souls are little more than telemarketers reading from a script.
From an episode of "NCIS" (a TV show) -- Tell the next one to call you back at a certain time and when he does, stage your own violent demise and leave your business partners holding the bag.  [just an idea]


----------

